# Reemplazar parlantes 8ohms 20w



## tanito1606 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hola!
Tengo una duda sobre parlantes! y estoy seguro que aquí me la saco Smile .
Tengo un equipo philips en mi taller que lo arreglé, y lo uso como amplificador para mi pc.
Pero los parlantes estan medio rotos, pense en hacerlos arreglar, pero tmb pense en averiguar y comprar otros.
Los parlantes son de 8ohms 20w 5" y pregunte en varias casas y no encontré, encontraba pero solo usados!
Y en la ultima casa que pregunté tenian unos parlantes de 4ohms 50w 5" y el vendedor me dijo que iban a andar bien, que no habia probrema.

Mi pregunta es .. lo puedo reemplazar a los 2 parlantes de mi equipo (8ohms 20w) por 2 parlantes de 4ohms 50w ?

Gracias, espero respuestas!*


----------



## martinvol (Jul 13, 2009)

Estas duplicando la potencia, hay que ver si tu amplificador se lo aguanta

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Jul 13, 2009)

fijate que integrado usa el amplio en su defecto que transistores, para ver si se aguanta la caidad e impedancia

saludos


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

solamente con que la impedancia sea igual te van a ir perfectos


----------



## temperamen (Dic 13, 2009)

es verdad lo que dice martin estas duplicando la potencia y si los quieres poner a 8ohm pon los en serie los dos de 4 ohm


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

Una aclaración, cuando te están diciendo que duplicás la potencia, *no *se refieren a que vas a tener problema porque los parlantes sean de 50 Watt y no de 20 Watt. A lo que se refieren es que al ser de 4 ohm en vez de 8, el equipo, suponiendo que los tolere, si lo llevaras "al mango" entregaría 40 Watts en vez de 20. En general, si no lo escuchás al máximo, la mayoría de los equipos no tienen problema.... Pero sería MUCHO mejor que trates de conseguir de 8 ohms.
Te fijaste sobre la calle Paraná, entre Bmé Mitre y Corrientes? Si paso esta semana te comento qué veo, pero recuerdo que tenían. Si mal no recuerdo, en una casa que se llama Doc Sound o algo así (igual tenés varias casas sobre esa calle, date una pasada que seguro conseguís).

Saludos y espero te sirva!
Marcelo.

PD: no escribas todo en negritas.

Mirá lo que te encontré  

http://www.dancis.com.ar/tienda/386,parlantes-jahro-5-pulgadas-tipo-aiwa-jahro.html

http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_info.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=38

 (buscá el de 5 con *campana abierta*)

Espero te sirva!

Saludos y contanos luego qué hiciste y qué tal resultó!

Marcelo.


----------

